# Google, Microsoft, Others Asked About Data Collection



## webaddict (Jul 18, 2008)

What happens to the data collected by these giants in the industry? It's time we found out what happens 'behind the scenes'

"Online users have a right to explicitly know when their broadband provider is tracking their activity and collecting potentially sensitive and personal information," Rep. Edward Markey, a Massachusetts Democrat and chairman of the House Energy and Commerce's Internet subcommittee, said Friday.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2327099,00.asp


----------

